# Sending out the love to all the riders!



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Dang.
And here I was thinking that I was a unicorn till this guy had to come steal my brownie steez.


----------



## ChaiSuttaChronicles (Jan 9, 2022)

ridethecliche said:


> Dang.
> And here I was thinking that I was a unicorn till this guy had to come steal my brownie steez.


Hah! I’m learning man! Sending out good vibes!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Whereabouts are you? I'm in the philly area and head up to VT every chance I get to go ride.


----------



## ChaiSuttaChronicles (Jan 9, 2022)

I mostly ride at Holiday Valley, Elicottville.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Welcome shredder!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome! Nice intro mate!


----------



## ChaiSuttaChronicles (Jan 9, 2022)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Welcome shredder!


Thank you!


----------



## ChaiSuttaChronicles (Jan 9, 2022)

Manicmouse said:


> Welcome! Nice intro mate!


Thank you!


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

SahilBhat said:


> After going through the posts / reviews / comments on snowboarding forum for a year, I finally decided to join the community. Thanks to all the members of the community for making this place so candid.
> Idk if this is true for you or not but every time something even closely related to snowboarding is discussed, I want to hit the slopes. I’m based out of North East, this is my second season snowboarding. Fell in love with the sport immediately after trying it for the first time. Probably one of the few Indian people you’ll see snowboarding down the slopes. Love going down the blues. Still working on the blacks diamonds, not a 100% on them.
> Love to carve, side-hit and go as fast as I can down the slopes. I ride regular, working on my switch technique so that I can ride for longer. Also, been working on my core, legs etc. to solidify the base this season. Let me know how you improved your riding skills from intermediate to advanced.
> Tips / comments / criticism are welcome.
> View attachment 161008


Welcome to the forum!

Thanks for your personal introduction and telling us a little about yourself.

I love how you mentioned training & conditioning, what you are focused on with your riding, and most especially that you are on the mountain representing snowboarders of color (like myself).

_Some tips on becoming more advanced:_
-Ride with people that have more experience and skill than you.
I am fairly advanced, but I am still not the best rider among my friends.

-Maintain your focus on carving. The art of the turn is overlooked in snowboarding.
I would not have my level of edge control if I did not continue to work on my carving.

-Scare yourself once a day when you snowboard.
When you overcome fears and take risks, you progress (no matter the size/level of a risk or challenge). 

-Never stop conditioning.
I train year-round to be ready for snowboarding. In addition to legs & core, I also do Yoga and concentrate on overall fitness (endurance, strength and balance).

-Always keep the stoke burning for snowboarding.
Among my family & friends, I am probably the most intense with my passion and love for snowboarding. Snowboarding is my lifestyle.

-Ride consistently and never stop shredding. Being advanced also means you have put in the time and gain the experience to be at a certain skill level.

I look forward to seeing you around on the forums. We need more people like you here.

Happy shredding and keep riding!


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I recognized that photo instantly! I taught lessons at Holiday valley for years. Awesome little mountain and E-Ville is an awesome town. There's plenty of terrain there to progress on but be forewarned, if you take a trip to a different area, all trail ratings are not the same and a Holiday Valley black is an easy blue at a lot of west coast resorts! 

Ignore trying to get good enough to ride the Wall, it's a run built for skiiers and even on the best days isn't fun on a board. When you get your feet under you seek out Swiss Twist, it's a black but its not difficult, and a TON of fun. It's hidden so it's a great run to avoid people. You picked a great small mountain to pick up the sport.


----------



## ChaiSuttaChronicles (Jan 9, 2022)

mjayvee said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Thanks for your personal introduction and telling us a little about yourself.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you. All of my family/friends ski, not much of a learning there but I keep trying new things by reading or watching videos. Getting that edge control to the dot is my primary focus, especially in the icy conditions.

I look forward to riding with you sometime. 

Thank you very much! More power to you my friend! 🙏🏻


----------



## ChaiSuttaChronicles (Jan 9, 2022)

lab49232 said:


> I recognized that photo instantly! I taught lessons at Holiday valley for years. Awesome little mountain and E-Ville is an awesome town. There's plenty of terrain there to progress on but be forewarned, if you take a trip to a different area, all trail ratings are not the same and a Holiday Valley black is an easy blue at a lot of west coast resorts!
> 
> Ignore trying to get good enough to ride the Wall, it's a run built for skiiers and even on the best days isn't fun on a board. When you get your feet under you seek out Swiss Twist, it's a black but its not difficult, and a TON of fun. It's hidden so it's a great run to avoid people. You picked a great small mountain to pick up the sport.


Hey!! I know exactly what you’re talking about, the one behind Mardi. Love the resort, really nice people over there. Riding the same slopes is good because I now know what to expect.
I’ll give Swiss Twist a try and let you know how it went. (Probably going to visit this weekend) 

Thank you!!


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

ChaiSuttaChronicles said:


> After going through the posts / reviews / comments on snowboarding forum for a year, I finally decided to join the community. Thanks to all the members of the community for making this place so candid.


Great introduction. Thanks for joining in the conversation; keep up the progression!

Here's a little tip and one that will make you feel silly at first but will help with your switch riding. When you go switch keep your front arm square with your body and move it with your turns. It will naturally move your weight forward and point to direction while turning. This will help you initiate turns. Your arm will also guide your torso and hips. 

Cheers!


----------

